# Happy Animals



## Derick (5/6/14)

Who says animals can't laugh and smile

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz (5/6/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Die Kriek (5/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 5887


At the rate this forum is growing that will soon be the most famous pitbull in SA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 5887



That face looks more than just smiling happy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (5/6/14)

...and animals can get offended too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/6/14)

They are so adorable !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

